# A Cat Scare



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I just realized that I should have posted this under "Pet Pigeons," but it's taken me ages to type. If one of the moderators would like to move it, that's fine.

It was a warm day here in NY, so one of the windows in the living room was open with the screen down.
When the cooler air settled in, I lowered the storm, still leaving the window (screen down) open approximately 3 1/2 inches.

For years, we have been feeding stray cats on the back patio. Lately, a new guy has been sitting & lying on the roof & hood of the car. The car is in the driveway next to the window.
Only this week, I told Bob that I would have to see what I was going to do when the warm weather returned. I figured this cat could leap from the car & hit the screen.

I've only seen him on the car at night, & wasn't thinking about him when I opened the window today. 
Anyway, when it got dark, Jesse was standing on the window sill, which is behind the couch.
When Jess flew frantically across the room, I knew something was wrong, so I ran to the window.

I couldn't believe it! The cat, who is very big, was sitting on the brick ledge outside of the window!
I hit the window to scare him, then ran to Jesse who had landed on top of his basket of straw. He seemed cool, but was staring toward the window. I, on the other hand, was not cool; my heart was pounding.

Instead of telling Jesse it was okay, I sounded the warning call. I wanted him to know, without a shadow of a doubt, that the cat meant trouble. 
He seemed to understand, because he immediately jumped on my head. 
Although he had flown away frantically, I can't be certain why ~ because something was coming toward him, because it was a CAT or both.

I thank God for allowing me to be right here when it happened. God forbid the cat tore the screen. I don't think he could have gotten in, but, still.
A BIG cat managing to keep itself on that narrow area, surprised me.
I felt like taking him, shaking him & screaming, "How dare you threaten my baby!" 
The poor cat is afraid of people, so whenever he is on the car, one of us will go out there. Hopefully, he will break that habit.
Of course, I "ain't" taking any chances! That window will have to stay closed from now on.

Oh, the car can't be left on the street, because during certain hours, it's against the law.
And, it can't be pulled further up in the driveway, because a "dead" car is sitting there.
The hot-stuff is, after arguing with Bob to get rid of that car, the cats began to use it. I said, "Now it has to stay." They like to sleep in the back window in the sun, & there are pillows & blankets in there for them.
In fact, it seems that this particular cat has taken the car over. Lately, he is the only one I've seen in there.

That's the ticket! I'm gonna issue a warning to that cat. IF YOU DARE TO LOOK AT MY JESSE, EVEN FROM ACROSS THE STREET, THE CAR GOES!

I thank God for the lesson learned tonight, & my Jesse being safe & sound.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Just thinking out loud*



phyll said:


> I thank God for allowing me to be right here when it happened. God forbid the cat tore the screen. I don't think he could have gotten in, but, still.
> A BIG cat managing to keep itself on that narrow area, surprised me.
> I felt like taking him, shaking him & screaming, "How dare you threaten my baby!"
> 
> ...


Phyll~ That is terrible and I know how you must have felt. I, as you, do not hate cats. We have had two for many years that are now departed, and we "inherited" two when my daughter and her family moved in upstairs but one can never be too careful when it comes to them and your Jesse and my 6!

We have a neighbor that has 3 and we (or our dogs) are always on guard particularly in our back yard where our pigeon coop is. It is well protected, has the appropriate hardare cloth, and can be secured...but when I catch the kitties lurking, I bolt out soon to be followed by my 3 yapping dogs! Of course, our senior dog Huggie is up in years and usually wnders off in the other direction as he can not see as well as he once did, but still barking with his gums.

It probably can be done if overlapped possibly, or just attached with trim wood>>>*Hardware cloth* for added security, at least in the main room where he flies in and the cat could possibley access? If the cat or other animal wanted to (my good gosh, maybe even a HAWK???? )they could very easily claw their way in!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Phew! Talk about close calls All that matter is that in the end your Jesse is safe and sound. It looks like you need one of those super soaker water guns to shoo away pesky cat intruders.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have your hands full lately with all the cats.
I love cats, have four. Too bad cats and birds don't mix.
Poor Jessie, he has the right instinct. Glad he flew away and you were nearby. I have some birds they don't care if they see a cat. My Angel walks up to them, she doens't know that not all cats are like our Chelsea who loves birds

Could you reinforce the screen?

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow Phyll,

I can imagine how you felt. Jesse knows where to go for help. His momma will save him.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

I'm so glad that nothing horrible happened from this incident. You really can never be too safe or worry too much about things like this. A cat could have easily torn the flimsy window screening to shreds to get in and if it was determined enough. 

You may not remember, but my pigeons are in my basement in a 12' X 16' room. There are two fairly large windows in this room but they are only just above ground level. The pigeons often rest on the ledges I installed on the edge of these windows. In any case, I too have the windows open on occasion and when the weather is nice to allow fresh air into the room for my pigeons. I NEVER leave the windows open very much though, just a few inches and because of the potential of a cat, raccoon or other animal tearing the screen apart and getting inside at my pigeons. The windows themselves are very stiff to slide open so in that sense it's ok because an animal wouldn't be able to squeeze them open further. 

A person really has to be on guard constantly and think of every possible thing that could go wrong, because predatory animals will always find a way to undermine our security and if given the chance.

I'm glad nothing happened and you learned from this


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!  That was close.

I'm glad Jesse is okay, he has all the right protective/surviver skills. Thanks be to God.

He knew mom was there to take the heat...the worry...not to mention ...the undue stress..... I know that they can worry you to death in such an event.

I am glad everything is okay, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like you and Jesse had quite the scare, Phyll, how lucky the both of you
were that the timing placed you both there at the same time. Sounds like you 
have quite the 'dominant' cat there if all the others have been out of sight since
this one showed up. 

fp


----------

